# Casting Clinic Saturday 9am Miraflores Park



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Saturday 11/16 - The casting clinic. We will deal with "casting a sinking line" and "timing." Both those suggested by club members. My question is "Name three scenarios of timing." 

Casting sinkers is no fun - however there is a way to do it without too much suffering. "Timing" will immediately improve if one just watches the back cast.

All comers welcome


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What's different about casting sinkers? I've only cast a sinking line once and didn't notice anything different other that it was heavier. It was like setting down an 8wt rod and picking up a 10.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

They are so heavy - it becomes difficult to control the cast and where you place your fly. When you move this much mass its kinetic energy is very hard to tame and they flop all over the place. To make matters worse the lines are usually overweighted i.e. an 8 weight will weigh as much as an 10 weight. So now you are casting with your 8 weight rod but the line is really an 10 weight complicating matters still.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, that's what I thought. Just making sure I wasn't missing something. LOL

Yeah, my 10wt should have a 300 grain line, but my sink line is 400 grains. That's as much as a 12wt.

I would love to attend the Clinic, but I am about 3 hours north of you.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

NoMoSurf,

It's aggravating where the line weights are going. The AFFTA standard is not adhered to. I (like you) know how much the first 30' weigh (determinant of line weight designation), then I also know the weight of the whole head (have lines with a 60' heads) because I sometimes carry that length when casting and I like to use a rod that can handle that mass. 
If I need a certain line weight (say #10) to cast the fly I am going to use - because the mass of the line must be able to move the mass of the fly - I will just use a #12 weight to cast the ensemble.

Jonas


----------

